# Übersicht 26 Hardtails (Kinder)



## hesinde2006 (6. November 2012)

Da wir grad auf der Suche nach einem vernünftigen 26er Bike sind mach ich hier mal einen Fred mit allen in Frage kommenden Bikes auf.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1751/a54668/kid-260-race-team.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1751/a71991/zr-kid-260.html

http://www.cube.eu/hard/cross-country/aim-26/

http://www.bergamont.de/Bike.aspx?bikID=46229

http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/...yankali-Size-Zero-Team-mit-SRAM-X9-3-x-10.htm

http://www.bikes.com/main+en+01_102+Edge.html?BIKE=1207&CATID=1&SCATID=2&Y=2013

http://www.cube.eu/hard/cross-country/analog-26-blue/

http://www.cube.eu/hard/cross-country/attention-26/

http://www.cube.eu/hard/cross-country/acid-26/

http://www.koba.ch/bike.php?id=534

http://www.stevensbikes.de/2011/index.php?bik_id=83&cou=FR&lang=de_DE§=geometry#inhalt

http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bike...kes/mountain/cross_country/4_series/4300_disc

http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/...eilgefedert_-26-Zoll/Zyankali/Zyankali-XN.htm

http://www.stevensbikes.de/2013/index.php?bik_id=145&cou=DE&lang=de_DE

http://www.islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/creig26.html

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/mountain/mykaht/mykadisc26#geometry

http://www.orbea.com/us-en/bicycles/tuareg/

http://www.orbea.com/us-en/bicycles/toubkal/

http://www.rockmachine-germany.de/p...n-Bikes/Ghost-SE-1200-Mountain-Bike-2012.html


----------



## rofl0r (7. November 2012)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> Da wir grad auf der Suche nach einem vernünftigen 26er Bike sind mach ich hier mal einen Fred mit allen in Frage kommenden Bikes auf.



Was möchtest du uns nun mit der Verlinkung aller möglichen Bikes in z.T. sehr unterschiedlichen Preisklassen sagen? 
Geht es dir um Erfahrungen zu den verlinkten Bikes oder suchst du Alternativen oder wolltest du uns einfach nur *teilhaben* lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesinde2006 (7. November 2012)

> Was möchtest du uns nun mit der Verlinkung aller möglichen Bikes in z.T. sehr unterschiedlichen Preisklassen sagen?



Dies soll eine Übersicht und ein allgemeiner 26er Diskussionsfred werden/sein.

Für meinen Neffen wird es wohl ein Cube 260 Race/Team werden, da ich keine wirkliche Alternative sehe oder liege ich da falsch ?


----------



## rofl0r (7. November 2012)

Also das Cube 260 Race/Team markiert (meiner Meinung nach) die untere Einstiegsklasse der akzebtablen Bikes für Kinder.
Und genau da ist das Problem mit dem 26"er Bikes: manche Kids sind mit 9 Jahren schon so groß, das man zu einem 26"er greifen muß, andere kommen mit ihrem 24er länger aus und da stellt sich mit 10 oder 11 Jahren die Frage ob man nicht gleich etwas mehr Geld anlegt und unter Umständen das letzte Bike für den Nachwuchs kauft...
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich berichten, das wir das Problem mit unserer inzwischen 10 Jahre alten Tochter hatten: das 24er Beinn war im Frühjahr zu klein und es muste zum 10. Geburtstag (April 2012) Ersatz her. Unsere Tochter ist eher Groß, inzwischen um 1.54cm. Nun ist das bei den Mädchen laut Aussage der Kinderärztin so, das die flott wachsen...dann aber wegen der früh einsetzenden Pubertät rasch wieder aufhören. Laut den Berechnungen soll sie nicht größer wie 165cm werden.
Das war für uns Ausschlaggebend zu sagen, wir kaufen ein etwas teureres Bike, mit der Hoffnung das es das letzte war, das Papa bezahlen muß. Wir konneten im April beim Händer vor Ort ein 2011er Model mit über 30% Rabatt ergattern. In der engeren Wahl waren auch noch Cube WLS Modelle. 
Gerade bei den 26"er Bikes finde ich die Kaufentscheidung viel schwieriger, da es unter Umständen das letzte Bike sein kann. Bei anderen Kids, die schnell und vielleicht noch viel wachsen tut man sich schwerer mehr Geld in die Hand zu nehmen, es sei den das ein Geschwisterkind noch davon Provitiert.


----------



## hesinde2006 (7. November 2012)

Theoretisch könnte mein Neffe noch ein 24er fahren, das in einem Jahr allerdings schon wieder durch ein 26er ersetzt werden müsste. Mein Neffe ist 8 und wird im April 9.
Außerdem hätte ich gerne Scheibenbremsen und 26er Räder so dass er auch mit mir mithalten kann.


----------



## rofl0r (7. November 2012)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> ...Außerdem hätte ich gerne Scheibenbremsen...



Das ist schonmal so ein Problem. Jetzt muß man schon anfangen die 26" in Untergruppen wie Kinderbikes (wie das von dir anfangs genannte Cube 260 Race/Team für rund 330,-EUR), Jugend bzw Erwachsenen-Bikes ein zu teilen. Disks an Kinderbikes gibts kaum. Ich denke das Cube Aim Disk ist wohl einer der günstigsten Vertreter mit Disk. Ist aber (meiner Meinung nach) kein Kinderbike mehr und ist auch was schwerer und drückt mit rund 550,-ocken schon deutlich auf der Tasche. Ausserdem ist es für Kinderhände ganz wichtig, das sich die Griffweite des Bremshebels einstellen läßt. Letztendlich must du wissen, wieviel Geld angelegt werden soll, danach kann man sich umschauen was dafür geboten wird und wo man Abstriche in kauf nimmt.


----------



## hesinde2006 (7. November 2012)

> Das ist schonmal so ein Problem. Jetzt muß man schon anfangen die 26" in  Untergruppen wie Kinderbikes (wie das von dir anfangs genannte Cube 260  Race/Team für rund 330,-EUR), Jugend bzw Erwachsenen-Bikes ein zu  teilen.


Stimmt.

Das AIM Disc ist ihm noch ein bisschen zu groß, würde aber im nächsten Jahr passen.
Und das Race/Team hat glaub ich den selben Rahmen.


----------



## lekanteto (7. November 2012)

rofl0r schrieb:


> Was möchtest du uns nun mit der Verlinkung aller möglichen Bikes in z.T. sehr unterschiedlichen Preisklassen sagen?


So weit ich das überblicke, gibt es diese Räder in kleinen Rahmengrößen.
13 oder 14 Zoll Rahmen gibt es ja nicht bei jedem Fahrrad.


----------



## hesinde2006 (7. November 2012)

> So weit ich das überblicke, gibt es diese Räder in kleinen Rahmengrößen.


Richtig, alle obigen Bikes gibt in 13,5 bzw 14 Zoll.


----------



## stivinix (8. November 2012)

Wer selber aufbauen möchte:
hier gibts gerade günstige kleine Rahmen: RCZ Mini Race 26" (13,5") 
-40% mit Gutschein RCZMini
hab einen bestellt: Gewicht bei 1660gr. für rund 88.-
www.rczbikeshop.com
Gruß
St.


----------



## hesinde2006 (10. November 2012)

Update: Zur Zeit stehen wei Bikes zur Auswahl: Ein 26er 2Danger Hardtail mit 14,5 Kilo ( 225 Euro) bei dem sich mit Leichtigkeit 1,5 Kilo sparen liessen oder ein 24er Fully  (200 Euro) mit geschätzten 15Kilo und ungewissem Sparpotenzial.

Meine Bedenken die ich beim 24er sehe sind die kleineren Reifen (das mein Neffe mir deshalb schlechter folgen kann bzw auf Wurzeltrails stark an Speed verliert) und das man fast alle Teile neu kaufen müsste, wenn man tunen wollte. 
Der Teilefundus in Größe 26 im Bekanntenkreis ist groß, allerdings kenne ich niemand der 24er Teile besitzt.

Was meint ihr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (10. November 2012)

Bei den von dir genannten wird der Rahmen selbst schon Bleischwer sein, und da ist dann nich mehr viel mit Gewicht sparen, ausser du gehst mit der Feile ran.
Ich habe selber mal ein 2Danger gehabt, das war ziemlich "massiv". Das wollte ich nach einem Jahr auch tunen, und wie ich fertig war, war nur noch der Sattel übrig. Also hab ich den dann auch noch neu gekauft und den 2Danger Bock am Stück verkauft. Alles andere wäre dann auch Blödsinn gewesen.
Wenn du jetzt schon weißt, dass du das Billigteil verbessern willst, dann gib lieber direkt mehr aus, das kommt dich am Ende günstiger.

Abgesehen von Rädern, Rahmen, Gabel und evtl. Kurbel sollten die Teile bei 24er und 26er soweit gleich sein.
Kannst ja auch ein 26er für den Anfang noch mit 24er Rädern bestücken, bei Scheibenbremsen ist das kein Problem.

Und 24er Fully für 200 hört sich schwer nach Baumarkthobel an, da würde ich die Finger von lassen. Dafür bekommt man noch nicht mal eine gescheite Federgabel.


----------



## hesinde2006 (11. November 2012)

> Und 24er Fully fÃ¼r 200â¬ hÃ¶rt sich schwer nach Baumarkthobel an, da wÃ¼rde ich die Finger von lassen.


Ist ein gebrauchtes Markenrad (Cube glaub ich)

Andere Idee as 2Danger kaufen und den Rahmen durch ein RCZ Mini Race 26 ersetzen. Einige andere Teile werden natÃ¼rlich auch durch Fundusteile ersetzt.

Ich wÃ¼rd ja das ZR Kid kaufen aber die Farbe ist einfach ********.....


----------



## Taurus1 (11. November 2012)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> Ist ein gebrauchtes Markenrad (Cube glaub ich)



OK, das hört sich schon besser an, ist aber immer noch sauschwer



hesinde2006 schrieb:


> Andere Idee as 2Danger kaufen und den Rahmen durch ein RCZ Mini Race 26 ersetzen. Einige andere Teile werden natürlich auch durch Fundusteile ersetzt.



Andere Frage: große Teilekiste und vielleicht neuer Rahmen, was fehlt denn dann noch zum Komplettrad?
Vielleicht macht selbst bauen ja Sinn, wenn nicht mehr viel fehlt.


----------



## hesinde2006 (12. November 2012)

> Andere Frage: große Teilekiste und vielleicht neuer Rahmen, was fehlt denn dann noch zum Komplettrad?


Die teuersten Sachen (Federgabel, Kurbel, Schaltung und Bremse ) besitze ich leider nicht. 

Aber aus Mangel an Alternativen wird es wohl auf Custombike bzw Teilcustombike hinauslaufen.


----------



## Taurus1 (12. November 2012)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> Die teuersten Sachen (Federgabel, Kurbel, Schaltung und Bremse ) besitze ich leider nicht.



Ist natürlich blöd, aber das sind genau die Teile, die du beim Billigrad wahrscheinlich rausschmeißen wirst, weil die Originalteile zu schwer sind und/oder nix taugen.

3x9fach Schaltung SLX und Deore-Kurbel reichen doch erst mal fürs Kinderrad und sind bezahlbar (vielleicht auch gebraucht). Als Gabel würde ich die RST-Air Federgabel nehmen, die hat auch noch ein akzeptables Preisleistungsverhältnis.


----------



## stivinix (12. November 2012)

Günstige leichte Gabeln gibts zur Zeit hier:
http://www.cnc-bike.de/index.php?cPath=50_22
Suntour Axon oder Manitou R7

M.M.n. kannst bei Laufrädern und Gabeln am meisten Gewicht sparen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesinde2006 (14. November 2012)

Meine Schwester hat sich jetzt für dieses 24er entschieden: Naja.... auf mich hört ja keiner  15 kg


----------



## Taurus1 (14. November 2012)

Autsch! Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden, aber das sieht ja noch nicht mal Ansatzweise gut aus.
Und dann das Gewicht! Mein Aufrichtiges Beileid dem Fahrer...


----------



## hesinde2006 (14. November 2012)

> Autsch! Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden, aber das sieht ja noch nicht mal Ansatzweise gut aus.
> Und dann das Gewicht! Mein Aufrichtiges Beileid dem Fahrer...


Das hab ich auch gesagt. Aber meine Schwester und mein Neffen waren für Argumente nicht zugänglich. Nils ist das Bike probegefahren und musste an einer kleinen Steigung absteigen, von allein kam er dann aber nicht mehr vorwärts weil er das Rad kräftemäßig nicht handlen konnte. 15 kg Bike und ca 20 kg Zwerg....ob man da von ausgewogenem Gewichtsverhältnis sprechen kann ?! ....ich hab da meine Zweifel.....
Und Tuning ist fast unmöglich denn dazu müsste man fast Alles austauschen


----------



## Y_G (15. November 2012)

Naja wenn Du noch Flaschenhalter, dickere Reifen stc. ranschraubst schafst Du ja vielleicht den Ausgleich auf 20 kg zu 20 kg 

Es ist schon schade das manche Leute (vor allem in der Familie) so unzugänglich sind ... kenne ich aber auch! Für das hoffentlich gesparte Geld können sie sich ja jemanden zum schieben mieten ...


----------



## vorwaerts (19. November 2012)

Das oben angesprochenen 2Danger ist übrigens das hier:





Noch mehr Detailbilder sind in meinem Album, wenn sich jemand einen eigenen Eindruck machen möchte. Die komplette Ausstattungsliste habe ich auch noch (ja, Vorbau und Sattel wurden geändert - sonst ist alles original).


----------



## SoundVibration (3. Dezember 2012)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> Dies soll eine Übersicht und ein allgemeiner 26er Diskussionsfred werden/sein.
> 
> Für meinen Neffen wird es wohl ein Cube 260 Race/Team werden, da ich keine wirkliche Alternative sehe oder liege ich da falsch ?



Hi, falls Du vor Weihnachten noch Interesse hast an einem Selbstbau (mir war damals das Angebot am Markt nicht gut genug), schreibe mir mal eine PN mit email, dann sende ich eine Menge Bilder und Preisvorstellung. Falls die anderen hier im Forum ebenfalls Interesse haben (allein der Technik und Erfahrungen wegen), dann schreibe ich noch etwas mehr. Bin aber kurz vor meinem Umzug und habe entsprechend wenig Zeit (deswegen soll das Bike jetzt weg, dann muss ich es nicht schleppen).

Gruß
SV


----------



## hesinde2006 (3. Dezember 2012)

> Hi, falls Du vor Weihnachten noch Interesse hast an einem Selbstbau (mir  war damals das Angebot am Markt nicht gut genug), schreibe mir mal eine  PN mit email, dann sende ich eine Menge Bilder und Preisvorstellung.


VIelen Dank für das Angebot. Aber meine Schwester hat sich schon entschieden



> Meine Schwester hat sich jetzt für dieses 24er entschieden: Naja.... auf mich hört ja keiner  15 kg


----------



## pinochio2 (3. Dezember 2012)

Wenns leicht werden soll, wäre dann noch das Snake Junior Race. Wiegt anstatt der 15 nur 9 kg oder weinger.


----------



## hesinde2006 (10. Januar 2013)

Es gibt News von Bikefront...leider keine Guten....die Gabel ist kaputt und jetzt brauch ich ne Neue


----------



## vorwaerts (10. Januar 2013)

Das hört sich nicht gut an. Garantie/Gewährleistungsfall oder doch Übermut?

Hier im Unterforum sollten sich aber genügend Tipps dazu finden lassen, wenn es auch etwas anderes sein darf. Bspw. eine alte SID und dann Adapter für die Cantisockel (eigentlich 28er auf 26er, funktionieren aber auch eine Stufe tiefer).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (10. Januar 2013)

Was sagt die Schwester nu? Vl. ist sie ja inzwischen zugänglicher für Deine Argumente... Ansonsten mindestens ne Klasse höher gebraucht was erstehen. Und hoffen, dasses dann hält.


----------



## Taurus1 (10. Januar 2013)

Am besten den ganzen Bock zurück in den Laden.


----------



## hesinde2006 (11. Januar 2013)

> Was sagt die Schwester nu? Vl. ist sie ja inzwischen zugänglicher für Deine Argumente...


Das muss ich leider verneinen.



> Am besten den ganzen Bock zurück in den Laden.


Gebraucht gekauft, von daher keine Garantie.


----------



## rofl0r (11. Januar 2013)

Da gibts fast nix. Wie schon geschrieben, eine was ältere Gabel traveln. Ansonsten fällt mir nur die ein, würde aber zu dem grünen Kackstuhl passen. Zuviel Zeit/Geld in die Kiste investieren lohnt doch nicht.


----------



## hesinde2006 (11. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Capa ? Federt die auch richtig ?


----------



## Diman (11. Januar 2013)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Capa ? Federt die auch richtig ?



Ob das bei DEM "Bike" eine Rolle spielen würde.  Ich habe die Gabel, die ist soweit ok.


----------

